# spring tooth harrow?



## toymvr (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Guys this spring tooth harrow has been at out hunt camp for all Time& I'm 65.
I have decided to take it on as a winter project. One of our old timer's says it around 1941.
Can anyone give me any information on it and where I might find any Parts? 1 tine is broke I have it. They are 3 separate units that are bolted together. As you can see we have lost some bushings & a couple of pins. a quick repair in the field was a piece of EMT conduit. Thanks for the Help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like mine, a Deerborn made by Ford. I'm sure you can still get those tines for them. If it is a deerborn, I believe they were painted red.


----------



## toymvr (Jul 31, 2011)

That makes sense the tractor was a Ford and one of my co-owners said he thought that came with it & it was Red.
Thanks


----------



## toymvr (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been searching for parts to rebuild a Ford Dearborn spring tooth Harrow 
with no luck. does anyone have a site for old parts


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What parts are you looking for? Most suppliers don't carry parts for these things anymore, but there is either eBay or try this place
http://shop.woodwardcrossingscountr...urgh-Ford-Spring-Tooth-for-Harrows-76A225.htm


----------



## toymvr (Jul 31, 2011)

pogobill said:


> What parts are you looking for? Most suppliers don't carry parts for these things anymore, but there is either eBay or try this place
> http://shop.woodwardcrossingscountr...urgh-Ford-Spring-Tooth-for-Harrows-76A225.htm


Thanks Bill they have some of the parts


Jim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to hear that you managed to find some of the parts that you were looking for. Hopefully you can keep your eye open in your area and find something. Nothing like a Sunday drive to to places you haven't been to for a while , never know what you might find!


----------

